# هل يمكن لطالب الهندسة المعمارية تكملة الماجيستر في هندسة الطيران



## rami777 (9 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 

سؤال محيرني كثيرا مع انني سمعت انه // بما انو عندك شهادة بكالوريس في اي مجال فتقدر تكمل دراساتك في 

اي مجال من المجالات لكن ..

انا حاليا طالب عمارة ولكن ادرس خمسة سنوات اغلبها رسم يعني شيء معروف العمارة رسم وتخطيط و و 

وبعد هذا اذهب للهندسة الطيران واقول لهم اريد ان اكمل دراسة الماجستير عندكم اظن اول سؤال راح يقولوه 

ماعلاقة العمارة بهندسة الطيران .. من جد سؤال مهم ؟؟ 

فهل يمكن هذا ؟؟

وشكرا ...


----------



## الروبوتر (25 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من الهندسة المعمارية الى الطيران لا يجوز فالفرق كبير جدا. ربما ممكن لو كنت مهندس ميكانيكا.


----------



## المهندس الطموح (25 أبريل 2006)

وعليكم السلام 

العالم اليوم أصبح أكثر مرونة وتوسعا ، لم أكن أتخيل يوما أن طبيب أسنان يكمل ماجستيرهندسة ميكانيكية ولكن هذا مايحدث اليوم والعجيب انه مطلوب أكثر من غيره، لأنه يجمع بين تخصصين فيكون له القدرة على ابداع شيء جديد, فأنت مهندس ولك نفس اساس مهندس الطيران (في السنة التحضيرية) فمن باب أولى لك القدرة على تحويل تخصصك في الماجستيرلكن في كبار الدول كبريطانيا واليابان.., فإن كانت رغبتك الحقيقية فشد العزيمة وتوكل على الله .


----------



## محمد السعدي (25 أبريل 2006)

الى الاخ العزيز
طبعا و يمكنك بكل سهو له العمل في مجال التصميم المعمري لدواخل الكابينه انضر الصوره المرفقه للخطوط الجويه القطريه


http://www.qatarairways.com/950.2586.0.0.1.0.htm


----------



## أبو الوقاص (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههه أي يدلي بدلوه أنا الحين مهندس طيران ما أخذت إلا ثلاث فصول رسم فهل يمككني أنا أكمل ماجستير معمار أظن بالتأكيد لا .


----------

